# First horse advice/experience appreciated



## Carkst (9 January 2016)

Hi, Sorry if something similar has been asked before but I would really appreciate hearing people's experiences of buying/finding their first horse.  I have been looking for a horse for my teenage daughter for over 6 months now to no avail.  I will be honest and admit I have little experience with horses so we have done what I think is all the right things for my daughter to gain experience over past few years; joined pony club, volunteered at livery yard (which has now turned to part time work), part loaned a pony for 2 years.  She has done her BHS level 1 so has all basics.  

I never thought it would be so difficult to find a suitable horse. We are both becoming very disheartened. I knew it wouldn't be easy but after losing livery yard stables and failed viewings and vettings I feel it may never happen.  My budget isn't huge, £3,500 max. but we are not looking for a super horse just something that can do little bit of everything so they can learn together.  I have read the articles in horse and hound but would love to hear other experiences to give me some hope!


----------



## Tammytoo (9 January 2016)

It is a nightmare isn't it!

One thing I would say is that it is not always a good thing to get a horse with the intention of "letting them learn together".  I would consider perhaps an older horse, a schoolmaster type that can teach your daughter the finer points of competing and let her have some fun.  Have you tried putting ads in your local tack shop or livery yard notice board?  I once found a lovely horse on the notice board of my local feed store.  He was older and bigger than I wanted, but he had been there and done it all and I had such fun on him.  

If your daughter has lessons you could ask her instructer to keep her eyes open for a suitable horse, we found our first pony this way.  There is also the Horses4homes website which is worth looking at.  The owners are more interested in finding suitable homes for their horses and ask only for a donation to the charity.

Good luck and don't forget to take someone experienced with you who knows your daughter's abilities and can give a second opinion.


----------



## Carkst (10 January 2016)

Thanks for your advice and I will certainly try some of the suggestions.  I am trying to persuade my daughter to look at older horses that are suitable.  Thanks again.


----------



## Lovewelshponies (10 January 2016)

One thing that I can say from my personal experience is that your daughter will most likely want a horse that is safe but not a total plod enough attitude to be fun but not enough to be dangerous if that makes sense? Because if she gets a horse that's too easy going and not at all a challenge her confidence will go down on a horse that is slightly more of a challenge as she will be used to such an easy ride and most likely her ability won't improve. But if she gets a horse that's too much to handle she will also lose her confidence so it is definitely finding one in the middle of any of that makes sense at all? Also I would look at horses from 7 years up because if they've been raised well and brought up properly they can still be great despite the young age. Personally I would never get a 5yo ever again it's the worst age to have one. But 7 upwards is generally the age range where you get experienced all round horses. This is just my opinion though. I how everything works out for you!


----------



## Carkst (10 January 2016)

Thank you, that makes perfect sense but gives me something more to think about!  My daughter is in no way over confident but she is not scared. Her part loan is known to nap and spook and she handles him well but he is not dangerous. I really get what your saying though that a total novice ride could knock her confidence in future horses. We have viewed a horse today who is 13 and total gent though not a plod. I liked him but she wants something younger. This is so difficult but it's why I asked as I have learnt there is even more to consider. Thanks for your experienced opinion. Appreciate all comments


----------



## tatty_v (11 January 2016)

I bought my first horse this time last year from Horsemart.  I had a smaller budget than you and ended up with a 15h 14 year old Connie X.  He has been absolutely brilliant for me - talented, willing and safe with plenty of spark and personality to keep us all entertained without being dangerous.  I really wouldn't let age put you off - my pony may be 14, but he's just competed in his first novice dressage test, thundered around a hunt ride over the summer for 2hrs flat out and jumps like a stag (at least 1m10 with my instructor).  His confidence makes me confident and he never feels old!  In fact, the 'veterans' on our yard often put the youngsters to shame ;-)

We viewed quite a few horses who were completely unsuitable - either lame or just totally not as advertised (one seller admitted that they just copied another advert!)  My advice would be to go with your gut instinct, but take someone knowledgeable along with you (my husband is an equine vet, so I took him along for obvious reasons, along with my friend who has ridden with me for years and knows exactly what I'm capable of).  Ask lots of questions and check what the advert doesn't say (to be fair to our sellers, they never said my pony was a good loader...)  Also, know what you don't mind compromising on and what's crucial for you - for me, I knew I wanted something that would hack alone or in company with no issues at all and he's proved to do just that.

Good luck with your search and stay positive, the right one will come along!


----------



## Cortez (11 January 2016)

Please don't discount older horses, in fact I would advise you to look at horses over 10 as they will be far more likely to suit a teenager (by definition a novice; it takes decades to become a really experienced rider). A true schoolmaster will be out of your budget range, but there are plenty of reliable been-there-done-that types that maybe aren't world beaters or show horses. Word of mouth is a great recommendation; perhaps ask around in Pony Club circles?


----------



## Orca (11 January 2016)

Carkst said:



			Thank you, that makes perfect sense but gives me something more to think about!  My daughter is in no way over confident but she is not scared. Her part loan is known to nap and spook and she handles him well but he is not dangerous. I really get what your saying though that a total novice ride could knock her confidence in future horses. We have viewed a horse today who is 13 and total gent though not a plod. I liked him but she wants something younger. This is so difficult but it's why I asked as I have learnt there is even more to consider. Thanks for your experienced opinion. Appreciate all comments
		
Click to expand...

13 really isn't old. My first went on until he was over 30! So, my first was in his 20s when he came to me, my second was in his teens and my third (my dream horse and horse of a lifetime) was also in her teens. We did learn together, in that she had basic schooling but we learned to a competent dressage level together but she was sensible whilst being capable and lively without being silly. We were always placed in ODE but we worked hard to achieve that. The perfect horse, in my experience!

For what it's worth, as a teen I was told what horse I was having and I was grateful to have one at all &#55357;&#56842;.


----------



## Orca (11 January 2016)

That reads as though I'm saying your daughter sounds ungrateful! My point was that I came to adore whoever I was given, even though I never played a part in the decision making process. If you find one you feel is absolutely right, I wouldn't let your daughters views on age dissuade you.


----------



## Damnation (11 January 2016)

My first horse as a 4 year old ex racer, I was 15, unhorsey family. I lived on the Isle of Man, at the time she was the only horse that I could afford. Coming to England to buy wasn't an option, I didn't have the money to transport a horse back to the Isle of man!

I won't lie, alot of blood, sweat, tears, and confidence knocked.

I have got over it now to an extent.. but I wonder what I could have achieved with something more suited to my needs, 10 years plus, steady sane and safe. Don't get me wrong, I would never have swapped my little mare for the world right until she was PTS, I loved her dearly. But I do sometimes wonder if I would have been a more confident rider now with something a bit less green...


----------



## Starzaan (11 January 2016)

Definitely look at older horses. My last horse (horse of a lifetime) was 18 when I ought him, and I lost him last year aged 30. He took me further than I ever dreamed. I had a bad experience jumping with my ratbag of a third pony when I was about 13. Following that the child who was confident and happy jumping anything was terrified of a pole on the floor. This horse took me from that to jumping 1m50 without a second thought, competing at 1m10 and jumping everything out hunting. He stopped jumping at 28 and I hacked him out right up until his last day on earth. 

Schoolmasters are worth their weight in gold. You definitely want something over 10 I'd say. Early teens would be ideal. Good luck! It took me six months to find my current boy, and my criteria weren't as strict as yours. It's difficult, but the feeling when you find 'the one' is incomparable.


----------



## oldie48 (11 January 2016)

Another vote here for the older horse! For £3.5 K you will find a nice all rounder 11+ who will give your daughter years of fun. I bought a lovely little eventer for £3K, he was 12 and I still have him now aged 28!


----------



## MyDappledConnemara (11 January 2016)

I got my first horse, a 15hh six year old pure Connie for £4,500, just over two months ago. After buying a horse on a warranty after a failed vetting and having to send it back, we became very picky about what we viewed. My advice is to find a good livery yard who is willing to help you. Mine schools my horse three times a week and actually trains him, not just going round in circles to exercise him. Check websites every day or more often as good horses will often get snapped up fairly quickly.

Unfortunately most horses you are probably looking for are pony club horses that people queue up to buy before the owners are looking to sell. Good luck with your search.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (12 January 2016)

Not sure if this is allowed but what are you looking for OP? Feel free to PM if easier.


----------



## Carkst (13 January 2016)

Thank you for all your advice. I have certainly learned a few things. As a non horsey person I am finding these forums very helpful.


----------



## eahotson (13 January 2016)

Go on the pony club website, there are often some nice horses on there.


----------



## Silver (15 January 2016)

It is always difficult finding the right horse and with a first horse more so. Rehome My Horse offer a service for those looking for horses. They will match with those they have listed if you place a wanted ad. They currently have some nice horses on their website and may be worth a look.


----------



## Carkst (16 January 2016)

Thanks, will look at all options mentioned.


----------



## thecanadianjen (19 February 2016)

I think this thread has been quiet for a while so advice may not still be needed - but my first horse was a 14 year old ex barrel racer QH. She was bomb proof, had enough of an attitude that she was still fun and I learned with her, but she wasn't going to send me flying or hurt me because of being green. She was incredible. My second horse, she actually started out as a horse for my mother but it turned out she had been abused badly and doped up for when we went to see her. She refused to let anyone handle her face and she was spooky, pretty much the opposite of my QH (these horses were on our property at the same time). When I graduated into jumping and dressage I had built enough of a relationship with my second horse that she was my competition horse - she was 18 at the time, almost 24 by the time we retired her and let her be happy and fat in the fields. Those two horses were amazing, but totally different skill levels. So I think age makes a difference, but so does the past of the horse. Since I was growing up on a racehorse farm, there were always foals, green yearlings and 2 year olds, etc being worked with so I've seen horses the complete range of the spectrum. 

But now I've just gotten a 3, rising 4 year old Dutch Warmblood and I can tell you, it's going to be a very very big challenge. I would never trust a novice rider or a teenager with regards to the baby I've just got because both of them could get hurt if something went wrong. Some teenagers would be capable around them, but I think it takes a LOT of time with horses to get there. 

So in summary, a 10-15 year old horse is still full of energy and really in their prime. My QH who was in her early teens when we got her is now 33 and going strong. Up until this year you would never have known she wasn't still very young because of how ready she was to do anything. And at that age they've gotten their crazy youngster-ness out of them and are much better for people who are looking to become more experienced at riding. Horse and rider shouldn't 'learn together' on most things. One needs to know what the other doesn't, especially with a novice. 

Just my two cents! And my 18 yo and I won many ribbons over the years  She was the best horse, so age doesn't matter really. it's the bond.


----------



## pennandh (19 February 2016)

Our Mr H was bought by my Grandmother as a present for my Mum's birthday 11 years ago (she'd wanted a pony since she was a child). He was rising 9, and we got him from a trekking centre for slightly over £2k, I think.

Both my mother and my older sister tried him there, and they fell in love; we had him looked at by the riding instructor who'd taught both myself and my sister since we were three (we were 11 and 9 at the time); everything checked out, so we bought him. Cue several years of teaching him what on earth schooling was supposed to be and that jumping was a thing. Honestly, I don't think we quite realised how green he was (very genuine, but he was only actually gelded and broken at 7), but we had a lot of help from some very experienced people, and we learnt an enormous amount in the process.

By the time he was about 13, H was more or less what we'd wanted him to be when we bought him (nicely-schooled and happy to try his hoof at most things, though still quirky), and we got a hunting cob (Mr G) on loan for about two years for my older sister (my younger sister and I took over riding H). That was very good fun, but G was a bit of a loon if he didn't get enough work; so he had to go back when my sister started A-levels and had less time to ride (I wasn't strong enough to stop him at the time - he was very sweet but quite gung-ho - so I couldn't take over the ride).

Nowadays, H is rising 20 and universally held up by the riders at the yard where we keep him as the perfect family pony. He's never even remotely lost his spark, and he puts in the occasional buck and leap if he thinks the person on top can cope with it, but he's safe as houses to put children and novices on (we're fairly sure he views them as foals, to be honest, but whatever the reason he's very good at looking after them). He does jousting, dressage, jumping, basic stunt-riding; all without batting an eyelid, and he's an absolute pleasure to ride, even if he is a bit small for me nowadays.

My point is, if you have a good support network, a slightly green horse can be perfectly okay, but for a first pony in a not-especially-horsey family, I would suggest getting something that's seen a fair bit of the world. This 13-year-old gent you went to see sounds like just the right sort, to be honest. It might be an idea to sit down with your daughter and discuss exactly what you're willing to consider buying (it may be helpful to get advice from her usual instructor about this beforehand), and don't buy a 'project horse' just because she thinks it sounds like fun. Project horses are years of hard work and frustration, and whilst getting it right can be massively satisfying, they're much better left for a third or fourth horse if possible.


----------



## Carkst (22 February 2016)

Thanks for your experiences. I find these really helpful.  Despite not posting on this thread for a while sadly it is not because we have found a horse for my daughter.  Unfortunately the 13 year old failed the vetting (on numerous things). I believe it was later sold to more experienced home that did not vet.  This alone has raised the vet or not debate in our household!  We viewed another horse who we all fell in love and was everything we wanted. Total dope on a rope but loved his work.  He passed his vetting, apart from little thing which wasn't a deal breaker. Our livery yard insists on a strangles antibody test which came back inconclusive.  We would have done further testing but owner did not want to go down that road so we lost him.  After viewing another 5 horses, some of which had horrendously misleading adverts, we found another one. Bit bigger than what we wanted but seems safe in stable etc although was a bit slower/less energetic under saddle.  However he has come back with a positive strangles antibody test, quite high.  So now we are waiting to discuss things with both yard vets to see where we go from here.  Our yard isn't keen to accept horse just yet. Guttural pouch scope is possibility but need to negotiate with seller as our yard may need repeat test and we could end up with high costs and no horse.  

This search has been the most frustrating and at times, heartbreaking thing we have done.  We have learnt a lot and are far more open about age, breed etc from reading the replies on here.
 We have our stable on a retaining fee basis but there is a waiting list so don't know how long they can hold it. So hopefully we will find something soon


----------



## oldie48 (22 February 2016)

I'm so sorry to hear of your disappointments, it must be so frustrating but there is a horse out there with your name on it! I've always had a five stage vetting on anything I've bought with the exception of a horse which was known to me and if you are intending to insure (which I don't) it's pretty essential. I've never had a strangles antibody test done though and I don't know of many yards that insist on it. Most will isolate for 10 days though. good luck n your search and I hope something suitable comes along soon, at least you won't have had to cope through the wet winter we've just had.


----------



## Damnation (22 February 2016)

OP - I'm sorry your horse hunt has been so disheartening. The right horse is worth waiting for though!

To be honest its refreshing to see a livery yard taking such a pro active approach to such an infectious disease as Strangles. There was a post on here not long ago from a lady who took on a pony from rescue as a companion to her own horse and lost them both. (I've forgotten the lady's name so I do apologise if she sees this!)


----------



## Carkst (2 March 2016)

Well finally after a long search we have a horse on trial for 2 weeks.  I'm frightened to get our hopes up but so far he has taken everything in his stride and seems calm.  He needs to put a little bit of weight on but overall has been well cared for.  Thanks for all your advice. It definitely was worth waiting.  No doubt I will be asking lots more advice in the coming weeks/months/years.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (2 March 2016)

Congratulations! And fingers crossed that all is well throughout the trial.


----------

